# Charlie Foxtrot lagoon style



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

congrats on the 1st red on fly, its all down from here..


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

> congrats on the 1st red on fly, its all down from here..


Thanks man. Now that I'm an expert, I'm gonna head on down to south Florida and get me a snook, tarpon, permit and bonefish. How hard can it be?


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice work. Lotsa boat there this weekend.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

> Nice work.  Lotsa boat there this weekend.


Thanks RJ.

Funny thing was that there were 2 more boats close by when I found the fish and I invited them join me and basically seal off the bay, but they both declined. I had the school all to myself for about an hour until the tide started pouring back in.


----------



## RTS (Jul 9, 2012)

> > congrats on the 1st red on fly, its all down from here..
> 
> 
> Thanks man. Now that I'm an expert, I'm gonna head on down to south Florida and get me a snook, tarpon, permit and bonefish. How hard can it be?


So easy a cave man could do it. 

Nice work BTW.


----------

